# First Givenchy, what's the difference between these 2 nanos plz?



## Freetofly

Hello. I'm hoping some of you guys might be able to help me with the Givency nano antiogona. I'm confused about this bag.
I've never bought Givenchy before and I'm looking at the grey bag below (also comes with a strap not in the photo). The department store is calling it Givenchy Antigona Nano bag. But when I google this, I get pictures of a bag that's slightly different, which has the brand name on a raised tab (circled in red).
Please can you help me by explaining if these are two different bags or if the bag's been re-designed? The measurements are very similar.


----------



## randr21

I believe they are same bag, just diff leather. Grey is smooth, or box, and the black with the pentagonal raised logo is the grained. The grey seems to be a new variation or redesign, and the latter is an older style, which ppl still love, so they've kept it.


----------



## Freetofly

randr21 said:


> I believe they are same bag, just diff leather. Grey is smooth, or box, and the black with the pentagonal raised logo is the grained. The grey seems to be a new variation or redesign, and the latter is an older style, which ppl still love, so they've kept it.


Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## rulebabe

Freetofly said:


> Hello. I'm hoping some of you guys might be able to help me with the Givency nano antiogona. I'm confused about this bag.
> I've never bought Givenchy before and I'm looking at the grey bag below (also comes with a strap not in the photo). The department store is calling it Givenchy Antigona Nano bag. But when I google this, I get pictures of a bag that's slightly different, which has the brand name on a raised tab (circled in red).
> Please can you help me by explaining if these are two different bags or if the bag's been re-designed? The measurements are very similar.
> View attachment 5283378
> 
> View attachment 5283380


I’ve literally spent hours trying to understand the difference too. I ordered the Logo embossed 4g version in beige but can’t find much info on it. I’m still waiting for it to be delivered but I think the first one in your picture is the new Matthew Williamson stamp while the black is the older one. I already have the Antigona in small and will compare the leather when my nano arrives.

Did you end up getting the grey?


----------



## Freetofly

rulebabe said:


> I’ve literally spent hours trying to understand the difference too. I ordered the Logo embossed 4g version in beige but can’t find much info on it. I’m still waiting for it to be delivered but I think the first one in your picture is the new Matthew Williamson stamp while the black is the older one. I already have the Antigona in small and will compare the leather when my nano arrives.
> 
> Did you end up getting the grey?


I did. The colour in real life is a bit darker than in the photo, which is a shame because I love the photo shade of grey. I'm going to think about it.
Yeah there's defo not as much info about Givenchy bags as there are on some other brands, or perhaps I'm just not looking on the right websites.


----------



## rulebabe

Freetofly said:


> I did. The colour in real life is a bit darker than in the photo, which is a shame because I love the photo shade of grey. I'm going to think about it.
> Yeah there's defo not as much info about Givenchy bags as there are on some other brands, or perhaps I'm just not looking on the right websites.


I returned mine as it was much smaller than I anticipated. I have now ordered the Xs which i think is a bit bigger.


----------

